# [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Noctua NH-C14



## rabensang (4. Juli 2010)

*[Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Noctua NH-C14*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Inhalt:*​

*Einleitung*
*Testsystem*
*Testmethodik*
*Testfeld*  (mit interaktivem Menü und direkter Kühlerauswahl)
*Temperaturen*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter  Thermalright FDB-1600 (120-mm)*
*Referenzlüfter Noctua NF-P14 FLX (140-mm)*
*Passiv-Betrieb im Silverstone Fortress FT-02*
 
*Lautstärke*
*Kühlercharts*
*Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis*
*Auszeichnungen und Awards*
*Single-Tower*
*Twin-Tower*
*Top-Blow*
 
*Weitere  wichtige Informationen*

*Einleitung:*​Gerade jetzt im Sommer kämpfen wir nicht nur mit der Hitze draußen, auch die Temperaturen in den PC-Gehäusen zu Hause steigen ungewollt an.  Allerhand User könnten damit die üblichen Probleme bekommen und einen eventuellen Austausch betroffener Komponenten in Betracht ziehen. Vor allem das Thema „Prozessorkühlung“ sollte dabei an einer wichtigen Stelle stehen, denn die heutigen CPUs sind nicht nur leistungsstärker, sondern produzieren auch mehr Abwärme. Dabei wollen die wenigsten auf die Übertaktung verzichten und den damit verbundenen Leistungsverlust umgehen. Doch wie soll man in der unübersichtlichen Flut an Produkten den Richtigen Kühler finden? Neben extrem exotischen Modellen  mit innovativer Technik zählt natürlich der Preis, die Lautstärke und vor allem die Leistung. In diesem großen und immer weiterlaufenden Round-Up, sollte jeder das passende Produkt finden.​
*Testsystem:*​Die Testplattform setzt sich aus einem MSI X58 Pro-E mit passendem Intel Core i7 920 (D0) zusammen. Zur Bilddarstellung dient eine MSI R5830 Twin Frozr II. Außerdem komplettiert der Mushkin Copperhead-Ram das Ganze. Cougar´s  CM 700 stellt den nötigen Strom zur Verfügung. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das X58 Pro-E Mainboard eignet sich anlässlich der niedrigen und platzsparenden Chipsatz- und Mosfetkühler besonders gut als Unterlage. Damit können auch übergroße und extreme CPU-Kühler getestet werden.  Dank der benötigten Reset- und Starttaster lässt sich ein offenes Testsystem einfach realisieren.   Zusätzlich helfen die kleinen Schalter und der CMOS-Clear Taster, um einfach und sicher zu übertakten. Nebenbei enthält das Board alle nötigen Bestandteile, für ein stabiles und leistungsstarkes System. Dabei kostet es fast die Hälfte einer 1366-Standardplatine.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Board und die Grafikkarte  wurden freundlicherweise von MSI zur Verfügung gestellt. An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön dafür. Die R5830 Twin Frozr II wird in einem späteren, separaten Review genauer unter die Lupe genommen. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Testmethodik:*​Die Testplattform steht offen im Raum, um die reine Leistung der getesteten Kühler ohne Fremdlüfter herauszufinden. Dazu wird der Core i7 920 mit den üblichen 2,66 GHz getaktet und mit einer reell anliegenden Spannung von 1,208 Volt versorgt. Dadurch sollte die TDP etwas über 130 Watt liegen und die Testprobanden genügend fordern. Der Uncore-Bereich läuft mit den festgesetzten Standardwerten. Um die Praxisnähe zu gewährleisten bleibt „Hyper–Threading“  eingeschaltet. Der Turbomodus wird jedoch deaktiviert - zugunsten stabilerer Werte. Prolimatechs „PK-1 Nano“ verbindet alle Kühler mit dem Heatspreader der CPU. Die Wärmeleitpaste lässt sich einfach auftragen und benötigt keine „Burn-In“ Phase.   Volle Prozessorauslastung wird mittels  „Prime 95“ im „Small FFT´s“-Modus erreicht, der zwischen 30 und 45 Minuten läuft. Aus den angezeigten Temperaturen errechnet sich der Mittelwert und die subtrahierte Lufttemperatur ergibt die angegebene Delta-Temperatur.​Jeder Kühler absolviert  den Test mit seinem Standardlüfter und verschiedenen Referenzlüftern im 120-mm- und 140-mm Format. Daher kommen jeweils zwei Thermalright FDB-1600- und Noctua NF-P14 Fans zum Einsatz. Beide Lüfter arbeiten in beliebten Drehzahlbereichen und sollten ein großes Spektrum abdecken. Mit dem Voltcraft 320 Schallpegelmessgerät kann die Lautstärke der einzelnen Lüfter festgestellt und aufgezeichnet werden. Da es nur bis minimal 30 dBA ermitteln kann, beträgt der Abstand zum Kühler genau 10 cm. Natürlich erscheinen die Ergebnisse dann etwas hoch, aber die Distanz sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten werden. Zusätzlich stehen bei jedem Kühler die subjektiven Einschätzungen, die an die Bezeichnungen der PCGH angelehnt sind.  Bei Messvorgang selbst, werden alle übrigen Lüfter des Systems angehalten und die reine Lautstärke des getesteten Fans/Kühlers vermerkt.  ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Testfeld:*​Dies ist ein interaktives Menü. Daher sollten die Bilder zu den gewünschten Artikeln führen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Akasa Nero-S**
Ein großes Dankeschön für die Bereitstellung geht an:*
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Inhalt:*​

 *Lieferumfang / Verpackung*
 *Spezifikationen*
 *Impressionen*
 *Montage*
 *Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert)*
 *Fazit*

*Lieferumfang / Verpackung:*​Akasa packt den Nero-S in der üblichen herstellerweise in den recht stabilen Karton. Neben dem einzeln verstauten Zubehör, liegt der Kühler samt Lüfter gut geschützt in einem Schaumstoffbett. Der 120 mm Fan, dessen Formgebung von der Apache-Serie abgeleitet ist, verharrt unmontiert und etwas gedreht auf dem Nero-S, um die Anti-Vibration Gummis  nicht zu verbiegen. Die beiliegende Anleitung beinhaltet fünf Sprachen inklusive Deutsch und  verfügt über viele hilfreiche Bilder.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier eine detaillierte Zubehör-Liste:​

   Lüfter
   Anti-Vibration Gummis (am Kühler vormontiert)
   Kleine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste
   Montagematerial für AMD und Intel
   Detailierte Anleitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Spezifikationen*:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Impressionen*:​Namensgebend für den Nero-S ist natürlich der jedem bekannte römische Kaiser. Doch Akasa hat bereits einen ähnlich benannten Kühler im Sortiment. Was ist also neu? Natürlich das, was den Namen um ein Kürzel verlängert - der Lüfter mit seinen S-förmigen Rotorblättern. Hinzu kommt, dass der Fan über mehr Durchsatz bei gleicher Drehzahl verfügt. Außerdem spendiert der Hersteller dem neuen Sprössling eine weitere Heatpipe und verbessert den Korrosionsschutz, indem er alle Wärmeleitröhren vernickelt. Beim Boden wird weiterhin auf das Direct Touch Prinzip gesetzt, bei dem die Heatpipes direkten Kontakt zum CPU-Heatspreader haben. Durch die immer weitersteigende DIE-Größe ein kluger Schritt. Jedoch kann es auch passieren, dass die Bodenfläche des Nero-S nicht optimal genutzt wird.  Anders als beim Vorgänger liegen die dicken 8-mm Heatpipes nicht parallel zueinander, sondern etwas versetzt. Dadurch können die 52 aufgepressten Alu-Lamellen besser genutzt werden. ​Dank der Anti-Vibration Gummis, in die der Lüfter gesteckt wird, bleiben unerwünschte Störgeräusche fern. Nebenbei kann der Fan mit seinem 4-Pin-PWM Anschluss einfach über das Mainboard geregelt werden.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 

​*Montage*:​
Die Montage bei Intel ist weitaus umständlicher als es bei AMD der Fall ist. Somit muss der Nero-S mit einer im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Backplate verschraubt werden. Da es keine wirkliche Führung gibt und der Kühler auf der Wärmeleitpaste gerne hin und her rutsch, kann das Ganze zu einem fummeligen Spielchen mutieren. Bevor der Nero-S zu befestigen ist, müssen zwei kleine Stege am Kühler angeschraubt sein, um den Anpressdruck herzustellen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bei AMD ist die Montage wie bereits erwähnt einfacher. Es reicht, die beiliegende Klammer mit dem normalen AMD-Retention Modul, welches auf allen Boards mit entsprechendem Sockelvorhanden ist,  zu verbinden. Die Ausrichtung beschränkt sich jedoch auf den Luftstrom von der Grafikarte weg oder zu ihr hin. Eine Montage in Richtung des Hecklüfters vom Gehäuse ist nicht möglich.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Fertig montiert, bietet der Nero-S genügend Platz um auch besonders  hohe Speicherriegel zu verwenden. Selbst vollbestückung ist kein  Problem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert):*​* 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
**Fazit**:*​Im Großen und Ganzen bietet der Nero-S eine ausreichende Leistung. Leider arbeitet der Standardlüfter relativ laut und schwächelt bei  niedriger Drehzahl etwas. Der Core i7 920 bleibt aber immer noch  im  grünen Bereich. Ebenso so unerfreulich ist die Tatsache, dass sich nur ein Lüfter am Nero-S befestigen lässt und  der Lieferumfang etwas besser sein könnte.  Auch AMD-User müssen einige Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen. Der Preis von  knapp 45 Euro setzt daher etwas hoch an.

*Zurück zum Seitenanfang*
*Zurück zum Inhalt*
*Zurück zum Testfeld*​ 
​*EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn*​*Ein großes Dankeschön für die Bereitstellung geht an:

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*Inhalt: *​

 *Lieferumfang / Verpackung*
 *Spezifikationen*
 *I**mpressionen*
 *Montage*
 *Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert)*
 *Fazit*
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung:*

   EKL  steckt das Matterhorn in die Alpenföhn-typische Verpackung. Neben dem Kühlerabbild, dem üblichen Seitenfenster und den abgedruckten Spezifikationen, schmücken bergige Landschaften den freien Rest. Im Inneren steckt der Alpenföhn-Neuling gut gepolstert zwischen zwei kleinen Kartons, in denen sich der Föhn 120 Wing-Boost Lüfter  samt Spannungsadapter und dem restlichen Zubehör befinden. Der Hersteller beklebt die letzte Kühlerlamelle mit einer, vor Kratzern schützenden Klebefolie. Leider  fabriziert diese nach dem abziehen kleine dunkle Flecken auf der schwarzen Nickelschicht. Die Punkte lassen sich zwar entfernen, aber das bedarf etwas Geduld und passenden Reinigungsmitteln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Im Lieferumfang sind folgende Bestandteile enthalten:

   Montagematerial für AMD und Intel
   Englischsprachige und bebilderte Anleitung
   4 Lüfterklemmen
   7-Volt Adapter
   5-Volt Adapter
   Spritze Wärmeleitpaste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Spezifikationen*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Impressionen*:​Als direkter Nachfolger der Nordwand tritt das Matterhorn auf. EKL vermarktet mit dem neuen Produkt keine einfache Erweiterung zum Vorgänger, sondern steckt einiges „Know-How“ in die hauseigene Weiterentwicklung. Bei genauerem Hinsehen fallen die Verbesserungen sofort auf. So kommen keine fünf wuchtigen 8-mm Heatpipes zum Einsatz, sondern sechs enger aneinander liegende und auf 6 Stück gesteigerte Röhren. Ebenso entfernt sich der Hersteller von der zunehmend im günstigeren Sektor eigesetzten „Direct Touch“-Technik. Diesmal wurde auf eine ebene und glatt polierte Kupferbodenplatte zurückgegriffen, die auch bei verschiedenen Heatspreader Größen keine Leistung verschenkt, dazu die einfache Verwendung von Flüssigmetall ermöglicht. Gerade durch diese Tatsache steigert Alpenföhn im Gegensatz zur Nordwand die Qualität merklich. Ein weiteres High-Light welches der Hersteller selbst stark unterstreicht, sind die trapezförmigen und abwechselnd um 180° gedrehten Lamellen, die so im Inneren einen geringeren Abstand aufweisen sowie für mehr Kühlleistung sorgen sollen. Zugleich wird die Luft ins Herz des Kühlers gedrängt, dank der verschlossenen Seiten. Im Test ergab sich daraus jedoch kein merklicher Vorteil. Nebenbei verdient der neu entwickelte Lüfter, mit dem Namen Föhn 120 Wing Boost detailierte Aufmerksamkeit. Der schwarze, gummierte Rahmen nimmt jeglicher Vibration die Kraft und minimiert ungewollte Nebengeräusche. Der blaue Rotor mit seinen 9 Blättern und knapp 1650 Umdrehungen schafft genügend Luft durch das Matterhorn, um ein gutes Kühlergebnis zu gewährleisten. Dabei bleibt die Geräuschkulisse stets auf einem deutlichen, aber annehmbaren Niveau.  Reduziert der Anwender die Drehzahl, sinkt die Lautstärke enorm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
*Montage*:

  Auch hier setzt der Hersteller auf die bekannte Verschraubung, die es erfordert, das Mainboard aus zu bauen.  Bei den Intel-Sockeln 775 und 1156 liegen passende Kunststoff-Backplates bei. Beim LGA 1366 sind es „nur“ einzelne Kunststoffmuttern. Nachdem die beiden Montagestege an den Kühler installiert wurden, findet das Matterhorn mit richtig eingestellter Schraubenposition Festigkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Ähnlich wie die Intel Montage funktioniert das Ganze bei den unterstützten AMD-Sockeln. Hierzu muss das vorhandene Retention-Modul entfernt werden. Danach finden die beiden Stege am Kühler ihren Platz. Nun kann der Anwender das Matterhorn auf der CPU befestigen. Die Ausrichtung beschrankt sich diesmal auf den Luftstrom zum Hecklüfter hin, oder von ihm weg zur Gehäusefront. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Trotz der Wuchtigkeit des Matterhorns, hält sich der Platzbedarf in Grenzen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Fazit:*

  EKL hat mit dem Matterhorn eine wirklich gelungene Neuerung im Portfolio. Die von kritischen Augen bemängelten Details der Nordwand, wurden geschickt verbessert und somit die Qualität gesteigert.  Der beiliegende Lüfter ist Teil eines sehr guten Komplettpakets, dass einen Preis von knapp 52 Euro, laut PCGH Preisvergleich, rechtfertigt. Natürlich könnte die Kühlleistung etwas höher ausfallen, aber im Ganzen bleibt das Matterhorn zuverlässig, kühlt den Core i7 solide und ist farblich interessant. Dank des 4-Pin PWM Anschlusses, lässt sich der Lüfter in allen  gewünschten Drehzahlen regeln.
*Zurück zum Seitenanfang*
*Zurück zum Inhalt*
*Zurück zum Testfeld*​ ​*Coolink Corator DS**Ein großes Dankeschön für die Bereitstellung geht an:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Inhalt:*​

 *Lieferumfang / Verpackung*
 *Spezifikationen*
 *Impressionen*
 *Montage*
 *Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert)*
 *Fazit*
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung:*​Die Optik der Verpackung des Corator DS orientiert sich an der Farbgebung der SWIF-Lüfterserie und an der Coolink Website. Daher treffen weiße, grüne und schwarze Farbtöne passend aufeinander.  Doch nicht nur stilistisch macht der Karton einiges her, auch an Informationen wurde nicht gespart. So sind neben reichlich Bildern ebenfalls die Spezifikationen und Features sowie weitere interessante Details zu finden. Nachdem öffnen der Verpackung offenbart sich die Sorgfalt beim planen selbiger. Der Corator DS verbringt seine Transport- und Verkaufsdauer so sicher wie kein anderer Kühler. Neben polsternden Pappelementen umhüllt ein weiterer Schutzmantel aus demselben Material den eigentlichen Coolink-Spross. Darüber verweilt das Zubehör in einem dedizierten Karton.  Der Lüfter ist am Corator DS schon vormontiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 
  Zur Ausstattung des Kühlers gehören folgende Dinge:


   SWIF120P Lüfter
   2 Lüfterklemmen
   Spritze Chillaramic Wärmeleitpaste
   Montagematerial für AMD und Intel
   Detaillierte, englische Bedienungsanleitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Spezifikationen*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Impressionen*:

  Nach langer Stille um Coolink und dem letzten Kühler - den Silentator - kommt endlich wieder ein vielversprechendes Produkt aus dem Hause in dem  Qualität sowie Leistung bei attraktiven Preisen groß geschrieben wird. Optisch erinnert der „Neue“ an den IFX 14 und Noctua´s NH-D14, wenn auch mit gravierenden Unterschieden. So werden die beiden Tower mit einer unterschiedlichen Anzahl an Lamellen ausgestattet, die ebenfalls im Abstand variieren. Das Prinzip scheint einleuchtend, denn die Luft wird durch die Fins mit niedrigerer Dichte heran gesaugt und durch die engeren hindurch geblasen.  Die Positionierung des Lüfters macht einen solchen Aufwand nötig.  Coolink verzichtet auf Grund von Kompatibilitätsproblemen auf eine Konfiguration, bei der ein Fan am äußersten Tower befindlich ist. Dafür kann der 120-mm Powerlüfter aus der SWIF-Serie genügend Luft durchsetzen, um die Temperaturen permanent zufriedenstellend niedrig zu halten. Bei geringeren Drehzahlen verliert der Corator DS etwas an Kühlleistung, weil die Frischluftzufuhr nur indirekt geschieht. Trotzdem bleiben die Werte stets in einem sehr guten Bereich. Eine Besonderheit stellt die Bodenplatte dar, die auf das günstigere „Direct Touch“ Prinzip setzt. Dabei haben die Heatpipes direkten Kontakt zum Heatspreader der CPU. Warum ist das beim Corator DS so  sensationell? Ganz einfach - der Hersteller umgeht die üblichen Nachteile mit dem verbinden der Heatpipes zu einer plattenförmigen Struktur, sozusagen eine Bodenplatte aus den 8-mm dicken Wärmeleitröhren. Das Ganze trägt den Namen  „Gapless Direct Touch“. Dadurch ermöglicht der Coolink dem Käufer den Einsatz von Flüssigmetall und gleichbleibende Leistung bei unterschiedlicher Prozessorgröße.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Montage*:

   Da Coolink und Noctua zur Kolink International Corporation gehören, verwenden beide Hersteller ein und dasselbe Montage-System. Eine gute Wahl, denn das sogenannte „Secu-Firm 2“ Mounting-Kit ermöglicht eine wirklich einfache und sehr stabile Kühlerbefestigung. 

  Am Beispiel der Intel-Halterung sieht man die Einfachheit. Mit der beiliegenden Multi-Backplate werden unter Verwendung von vier Abstandshaltern, die beiden Mountig-Bars  befestigt. Darauf installiert der User dann den Kühler mit Hilfe zweier Federschrauben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Das selbe Prinzip gilt ebenfalls bei der Montage auf AMD-Mainboards. Einziger Unterschied dabei sind die beiden längeren Mountig-Bars und die eingeschränkte Positionierung. Daher kann der Corator DS nur in Richtung des Heck-Lüfters oder entgegengesetzt davon installiert sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ferig installiert, benötigt der Corator DS weniger Platz als vergleichbare Twin-Tower Kühler.*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​*
**Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Fazit:*

Coolink bleibt mit dem Corator DS dem hauseigenen Motto treu und liefert einen zufriedenstellenden Prozessor-Kühler ab. Leider tönt der Lüfter bei voller Drehzahl in einem sehr hohen Bereich. Dabei ist dieser Krach nicht von Nöten, denn der giftgrüne Fan werkelt selbst bei halbierter Drehzahl  leise und kühlt die CPU zuverlässig.  Gerade deswegen sollte auf die Möglichkeit zurückgegriffen werden, den SWIF 120P per PWM auf der Hauptplatine zu regeln. Eben dann entfaltet der Corator DS sein volles Potenzial und arbeitet je nach Temperatur in einer angenehmen Lautstärke. Der Preis von ca. 47 Euro kann als passend bezeichnet werden.
*Zurück zum Seitenanfang*
*Zurück zum Inhalt*
*Zurück zum Testfeld*​ ​*Scythe Yasya**Ein großes Dankeschön für die Bereitstellung geht an:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Inhalt:*​

 *Lieferumfang / Verpackung*
 *Spezifikationen*
 *Impressionen*
 *Montage*
 *Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert)*
 *Fazit*

*Lieferumfang / Verpackung:*

Die neuste Kreation aus dem Hause Scythe verbirgt sich in einem gewohnt bunten Karton. Neben dem Lüfter und natürlich dem Kühler, liegt eine kleine Pappschachtel mit dem etwas knapp bemessenen Zubehör darin bei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Dazu gehört:


   Anleitung in Deutsch mit Bildern
   Kleine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste
   Lüfterklammern für einen Fan
   Montagematerial
   Lüfter mit integriertem Drehpoti, für eine Slotblende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Spezifikationen*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Impressionen*:

  Da Scythe bekannt ist für die mythologische Namensgebung, kommt die gewählte Produktbezeichnung nicht von ungefähr. Yasya leitet sich von Yaksha ab und beschreibt gleichermaßen einen Dämon oder sanftmütigen Naturgeist. Beide Rollen spielt der Scythe Ableger dank des integrierten Potenziometers des Slip Stream zuverlässig. Die dämonische Seite präsentiert sich allein schon im harten, kantigen Aussehen des Kühlers und den enorm lauten 1940 Umdrehungen des Lüfters. Scythe selbst bezeichnet die außergewöhnliche Formgebung des Yasya, als „Trident Multi Layer Fin Structure“. Dadurch soll der Ansaugvolumenstrom höher  und die Nutzung der sechs versetzten Heatpipes effizienter sein. Bei voller Drehzahl ertönt das Kühlpaket extrem laut und das, obwohl der Lüfter bei halbierter Umdrehung leise ist, dazu die Temperatur nur geringfügig steigen lässt.  Durch die 54 eng aneinander gepressten Alulamellen arbeitet der Scythe Spross mit Referenzlüfter und stark reduzierter Drehzahl dann im Mittelfeld, gleichauf mit dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn. Beim Boden bleibt Scythe dem Herstellungsprinzip treu. Die vernickelte Kupferplatte samt Passivkühler ist komplett plan und poliert. Die Enden der Heatpipes kaschieren kleine, mutterähnliche Abdeckungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Montage*:

Die Montage selbst gestaltet sich ziemlich einfach. Dazu werden die benötigten Klammern oder Puhs-Pins in die Bodenplatte geklickt und ohne nötigen Mainboardausbau direkt befestigt. Natürlich gibt diese Methode nicht die vertrauenswürdige Haltbarkeit einer Verschraubung, vereinfacht die Installation des Kühlers enorm.  Die Push-Pins aus dem Hause Scythe fühlen sich im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern stabiler an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  AMD-User sollten wissen, dass der Yasya nur in Richtung des oben verbauten Netzteils, oder zur Grafikkarte ausgerichtet werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*

*Dank der Tower-Bauweise, wird kein Platz verschwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/rabensang-albums-roundup-aktuell​


----------



## rabensang (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

*Thermalright Silver Arrow**Ein großes Dankeschön für die Bereitstellung geht an:

**http://www.pc-cooling.de/*​*Inhalt:*

 *Lieferumfang / Verpackung*
 *Spezifikationen*
 *Impressionen*
 *Montage*
 *Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert)*
 *Fazit*
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung:*​Ebenfalls in einer unscheinbaren Verpackung, verbirgt sich die zweite  Neuheit aus dem Hause Thermalright. Anders als beim HR-02 liegen hier  schon zwei TY 140 Lüfter bei. Sicher und stoßfest eingebettet, verweilt  der Silver Arrow den Weg zum Endkunden in einem Schaumstoffgebilde.  Daneben steckt eine dedizierte Schachtel mit dem nötigen Zubehör. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​  Hier eine detaillierte Zubehör-Liste:

2 TY 140 Lüfter
8x Anti-Vibration Pads
2 Gramm Spritze „Chillfactor III“ Wärmeleitpaste
Montagematerial für Intel und AMD
Montageschlüssel
Detailierte Anleitung
Logo-Aufkleber
4x Lüfterklemmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*Spezifikationen*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Impressionen*:

   Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, trägt der Silver Arrow die Wurzeln des  IFX-14. Außerdem erschien ein ähnliches Produkt unter dem Thermalright  eigenen Brand Cogage. Doch der Silver Arrow bietet eine weitaus  umfangreichere Ausstattung und hat ein paar detaillierte Verbesserungen  erfahren. So sind die Enden der vier 8 mm Heatpipes mit verzierten  Abschlüssen versehen. Anders als bei den restlichen Thermalright Kühler  wurden die Heatpipes zwar nicht verlötet, zur verbesserten Haltbarkeit  aber mit Kleber verfestigt. Dadurch ist der Silver Arrow der erste  Thermalright Kühler, der auf dieses Qualitätsmerkmal verzichtet. Die  massive, vernickelte Kupfer-Grundplatte besitzt wie bei diesem  Hersteller üblich, einen leicht konvexen Boden. Die eigentliche  Namensgebung leitet sich logischerweise von den besonders geformten  Alulamellen ab. Von oben betrachtet, wirkt deren Aussehen wie die Enden  altertümlicher Pfeile. Außerdem führen die leicht gebogenen, äußeren  Lamellenenden den Luftstrom direkt in den Kühler und sorgen so für noch  mehr Leistung. Der Zusatz „Silver“ lässt sich auf das komplett  hochglanzvernickelte Äußere beziehen. Betrachtet man den Abstand und die  Menge der Fins, ist erkennbar, dass der Silver Arrow auf hohen  Luftstrom und schnell drehende Lüfter ausgelegt wurde. Die beiden  beigelegten Fans arbeiten gerade in dem Bereich, bei dem der  IFX-Nachfolger seine ganze Performance entfalten kann. Bei niedrigen  Drehzahlen, gerade wenn ein Lüfter in der Mitte angebracht wurde,  verliert der Kühler merklich an Leistung.  Daher ist eine solche  Konfiguration nicht ratsam. Dank der beiden TY 140 Lüfter bleibt die  Lautstärke auch im Doppelbetrieb in einem hörbaren, aber angenehmen  Bereich. Wer will, kann per PWM Steuerung über die Performance selbst  entscheiden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Montage*:

  Das sehr stabile und einfach zu montierende Pressure Vault Bracket bietet dem wuchtigen Silver Arrow extrem guten halt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Dank des gut durchdachten AM2 Bolt-Thru Kits, können AMD Anwender auf die selbe Flexibilität bei der Montage zurückgreifen, wie es bei Intel Sockeln der Fall ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wegen seiner enormen Größe sollten die Platzverhältnisse sehr großzügig sein. Durch den vorderen 140mm Lüfter kann es zu Problemen mit hohen Ram Modulen kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​*Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Fazit:*

Auch die zweite Neuheit aus der Thermalright Kühlerschmiede weiß zu  überzeugen. Nicht nur die Leistung und die Optik ist stimmig, sondern  auch das Gesamtpaket, welches der Hersteller geschnürt hat. Die  beiliegenden Lüfter unterstützen genau den Leistungsbereich, in dem der  Silver Arrow arbeiten sollte. Dabei bleibt dem Käufer genügend Spielraum  zu entscheiden, wie hoch der Geräuschpegel ausfallen soll. Thermalright  bietet mit diesem Werk das direkte Konkurrenzprodukt zum Noctua NH-D14  an. Jedoch sollte klar sein, dass der Kühler nicht für niedrige  Drehzahlen konzipiert wurde und außerdem der nötige Platz vorhanden sein  muss, denn der vordere der beiden 140 mm Lüfter kann unter Umständen zu  Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit hohem High-End Speicher führen.                  
*Zurück zum Seitenanfang*
*Zurück zum Inhalt*
*Zurück zum Testfeld*​​*Prolimatech Super Mega**Ein großes Dankeschön für die Bereitstellung geht an:

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*Inhalt:*

 *Lieferumfang / Verpackung*
 *Spezifikationen*
 *Impressionen*
 *Montage*
 *Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert)*
 *Fazit*
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung:*​Die Optik der Verpackung wurde ähnlich der des Armageddon gestaltet.  Neben den wichtigen Infos, ziert noch das gleiche Logo den Karton,  welches auch auf den Kühllamellen eingeprägt ist. Zusätzlich findet der  Besitzer Hinweise auf Lieferumfang und Lüfterkompatibilität. Neben dem  üblichen Montagezubehör für die gängigen Intel-Sockel, liegen noch zwei  mehrfach gekennzeichnete Schrauben bei. Diese dienen zur eigentlichen  Montage des Kühlers auf der CPU. Der Anpressdruck soll damit auf extreme  31,75 Kg gesteigert werden können. Jedoch warnt Prolimatech selbst vor  der Nutzung, denn dadurch ist eine Beschädigung des Sockels und des  Prozessors möglich. Diese Montage richtet sich eher an  performanceorientierte Enthusiasten.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hier eine detaillierte Zubehör-Liste:​

   Montagematerial für Intel Sockel
   Lüfterspangen für   2 Lüfter
   Spritze PK-1 Nano Wärmeleitpaste
     Anleitung
Logo-Aufkleber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Spezifikationen*:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Impressionen*:​Prolimatech geht mit dem Super Mega nun in die vierte Runde der  Megahalems-Serie. Nach verschiedenen Revisionen und einer schwarz  vernickelten Edition, kommt diese mit Kupfer aufgewertete Version zum  Endkunden. An der üblichen Formgebung hat sich nichts Grundlegendes  geändert. Die sechs 6-mm Heatpipes werden weiterhin auf zwei  Lamellentürme verteilt. Doch die Besonderheit liegt an dem Kupferanteil,  der beim Super Mega nun auch innerhalb der Kühlfinnen Anwendung findet.  So packt der Hersteller Außen an jeden der zwei Kühltürme zweimal acht  halbe Lamellen. Im Inneren verzichtet man darauf, um einer Ineffizienz  entgegen zu wirken. Außerdem neu an dem altbewährten Produkt, ist nun  die Kompatibilität zu 140-mm Lüftern. Dank der passenden Klammern und  der veränderten Kühlerhalterung, können diese problemlos angebracht  werden. Im Gegensatz zum UR-Megahalems wurden neben den bereits genannte  Details nur "kosmetische" Veränderungen vorgenommen. Dazu zählen die  blendenartigen Lamellen am obersten Ende des Kühlers. Die Bodenplatte  bleibt weiterhin gleich und damit leicht konvex. Das Gewicht steigt dank  des Kupferanteils auf  knapp 1000 Gramm ohne Lüfter.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 ​*Montage*:​Prolimatech legt dem Super Mega das gleiche Montage-Kit bei, das auch beim Armageddon zum Einsatz kommt. Daher ist die Montage recht einfach und geht flott von der Hand. AMD-User müssen wiedereinmal auf das optionale Kit zurückgreifen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Größe des Super Mega entspricht der des Megahalems, von daher halten sich die Kompatibilitätsprobleme in Grenzen.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert):*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Fazit:*​Obwohl der Super Mega die nunmehr vierte Version des Megahalems ist und  die Innovation auf der Strecke bleibt, kann der Kühler überzeugen. Die  Kühlperformance liegt auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, egal ob 120- oder  140-mm Lüfter  angebracht sind. Außerdem gefällt wiedereinmal die sehr  hochwertige Verarbeitung. Leider bieten das allgemein noch zu wenig  Hersteller. Der Lieferumfang gestaltet sich immer noch recht dürftig,  denn neben dem fehlenden Lüfter und dessen ebenfalls fehlender  Entkopplung,  können AMD-User nur auf ein optionales Montage-Kit  zurückgreifen. Hier sollte Prolimatech unbedingt nachbesser, oder eine  AMD-Variante anbieten. Ansonsten überzeugt der Super Mega und erreicht  trotz einiger Kritikpunkte eine Gesamtwertung von 94,5 Prozent.                   ​*Zurück zum Seitenanfang*
*Zurück zum Inhalt*
*Zurück zum Testfeld*​*Noctua NH-C14**Ein großes Dankeschön für die Bereitstellung geht an:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Inhalt:*

 *Lieferumfang / Verpackung*
 *Spezifikationen*
 *Impressionen*
 *Montage*
 *Leistung / Lautstärke (Dediziert)*
 *Fazit*
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung:*

                                      Der neue NH-C14 überbrückt die Zeit bis zum Einbau in den  Computer in dem - für Noctua üblichen - weißen Karton. Verziert wird das  Ganze mit Konzeptzeichnungen, die sich über die gesamte Verpackung  ziehen.  Daneben finden sich massig detaillierte Informationen zu den  Spezifikationen und Features sowie den verschiedenen  Einsatz-Konfigurationen. Außerdem druckt der Hersteller eine  Produktbeschreibung in sechs Sprachen auf.

  Nach dem öffnen der Verpackung kann der Käufer auf ein gut  gepolstertes Produkt und dessen ordentlich sortierten Zubehör  zurückgreifen. Der Umwelt zuliebe verwendet Noctua nur recycelbares  Material. Demnach steckt der NH-C14 in einer aufwendig gefalteten  Papp-Box.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Noctua gestaltet den Lieferumfang sehr opulent. Folgende Teile liegen bei:

   zwei 140-mm-Lüfter (NF-P14 FLX)
   Spritze „NT-H1“-Wärmeleitpaste
   Montagematerial für Intel und AMD
   Detaillierte, bebilderte Anleitung
   Case-Badge
   Lüfterklemmen
   zwei "Low-Noise"-Adapter
   zwei "Ultra-Low-Noise"-Adapter
   Y-Split-Kabel
   vier Anti-Vibration-Bolts für Lüfter
   vier Lüfterschrauben
   Lüfter-Adapter (um die Bohrungen von 120-mm auf 140-mm Abstand zu vergrößern)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Spezifikationen*:
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Impressionen*:

Der NH-C14 kann als direkter Nachfolger des NH-C12P bezeichnet werden.  Trotzdem hat der neue Top-Down-Kühler bis auf die Lüfter-Ausrichtung und  die Anzahl der Heatpipes wenig mit dem Vorgänger gemeinsam.

  Die Auflage-Fläche des Kühlers wurde deutlich vergrößert. Dadurch  können 140-mm-Lüfter ihr volles Potenzial entfalten. Im Gegenzug  gestaltet sich der Kühlblock mit seinen 68 Alu-Lamellen recht schmal.  Dieser Umstand macht es möglich, zwei entsprechend große Lüfter am  NH-C14 zu installieren, ohne dass die Platzverhältnisse zum Mainboard  hin zu gering werden. Die vernickelte Kupfer-Bodenplatte beinhaltet  sechs Heatpipes mit sechs Millimeter Durchmesser. Diese verteilen sich  parallel und mittig in den Alu-Lamellen. Ihr Abstand variiert aber.  Jeweils zwei Stück liegen in Richtung Mitte dicht beieinander. Die  beiden anderen sind etwas näher am Rand positioniert. Damit ist  gewährleistet, dass der Luftstrom stets optimal genutzt wird. Zur  Erhöhung der Stabilität bringt Noctua eine Strebe an, die an der  Bodenplatte befestigt ist und in einer Einkerbung innerhalb der Lamellen  verläuft. Dadurch gewährleistet der Kühlerspezialist den  höchstmöglichen Schutz gegen versehentliches Verbiegen der Heatpipes.

  Qualitativ überzeugt der NH-C14 mit seiner exzellenten Verarbeitung  und der angenehmen Haptik. Obwohl der zuletzt genannte Punkt wenig über  die Leistung des Kühlers aussagt, vermittelt er die hohe Güte, die kaum  ein anderer Hersteller erreicht. Das gebürstete Aluminium und die  vernickelten Heatpipes sorgen für eine sehr edle Optik.  

  Zusätzlich konzipiert Noctua erneut einen durchdachten  Vertikal-Kühler, bei dem die Möglichkeit besteht, verschiedene  Lüfter-Konfigurationen zu nutzen. Dadurch kann der NH-C14 sehr flexibel  eingesetzt werden. Wer die volle Leistung ausschöpfen möchte, sollte  beide NF-P14-Lüfter am Kühler montieren. Im HTPC-Bereich mit  eingeschränkten Platzverhältnissen, bietet es sich an, den obersten  Lüfter zu demontieren. Dabei kommt es auf den Aufbau des verwendeten  Cases an, ob der Lüfter die Frischluft durch die Alu-Lamellen saugen  oder blasen soll. Eine weitere Möglichkeit die genutzt werden muss, wenn  auf dem Mainboard oder dem Arbeits-Speicher hohe Kühlkonstruktionen  verbaut wurden, ist die einfache Installation eines NF-P14 auf dem  Kühler. Dadurch entsteht genügend Freiraum unterhalb der Lamellen.  ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Montage*:

  Wie bei allen neuen Noctua-Modellen, kommt das Secu Firm 2  Mounting Kit auch bei diesem Kühler zum Einsatz.Die Installation ist  selbst für Anfänger gewohnt    einfach und komfortabel - wenngleich das  Mainboard ausgebaut sein sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  AMD User können den NH-C14 ebenfalls mit einer recht einfachen  Halterung anbringen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der NH-C14 braucht nach Oben hin weniger Platz als ein Tower-Kühler.  Außerdem werden die umliegenden Sockel-Komponenten des Mainboards und der Arbeits-Speicher mitgekühlt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Leistung /   Lautstärke (Dediziert):*
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aufgrund der erreichten Temperaturen lässt sich die Leistung des NH-C14  gut einschätzen. Die Kühlperformance ist für einen Top-Down-Kühler  hervorragend. Jedoch sollte der Einsatz von 120-mm-Lüftern nicht  unbedingt als erste Wahl getroffen werden, denn damit verschenkt man  viel Potenzial. Trotzdem verringert sich dabei beim "Low-Profile"-Mode  im Gegensatz zum "High-Clearance"-Mode die Leistung nur minimal. Bei  140-mm-Lüftern entsteht ein größerer Unterschied. Leider verliert der  NH-C14 aufgrund des engen Lamellenabstandes bei niedrigen Drehzahlen  reichlich Performance.​​​*Fazit:*​Erneut präsentiert der österreichische Kühlerspezialist ein Produkt,  dass zu überzeugen weiß. Obwohl im Luftkühlungs-Segment mittlerweile  viele physikalische Grenzen entstanden sind, kann Noctua mit seiner  Top-Down-Kreation überraschen. Dank der durchdachten, variablen  Konstruktion lassen sich zwei starke 140-mm-Lüfter montieren, die für  höhere Kühl-Performance sorgen. Außerdem erhält der Käufer infolgedessen  die Möglichkeit, extrem flexibel mit seinem Produkt umzugehen.  Leistungstechnisch bewegt sich der NH-C14 in Bereichen, in denen starke  Tower-Kühler dominieren. Die Verarbeitungsgüte sucht erneut ihresgleichen und wirkt kaum übertreffbar. Noctua setzt die Messlatte  in Bezug auf Qualität und Leistung wieder einmal sehr hoch.

*Zurück zum Seitenanfang*
*Zurück zum Inhalt*
*Zurück zum Testfeld*​*Temperaturen:*

*Standardlüfter:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*zurück*​ 
*Referenzlüfter Thermalright FDB-1600 (120 mm):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück*​ 
*Referenzlüfter Noctua NF-P14 FLX (140 mm):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück*​
*Passiv Betrieb im Silverstone Fortress FT02:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​   Die beiden Twin-Tower Kühler, der Noctua NH-D14 und Thermalright´s Silver Arrow, sind bauartbedingt unschlagbar. Obwohl letzterer durch den geringen Lamellenabstand bei geringen Drehzahlen merklich an Leistung verliert. Keiner der Kühler zeigt eine  Performance-Schwäche, bis auf den Akasa Nero-S, der in niedrigen  Drehzahlen, gerade mit seinem Standardlüfter, viel Performance verschenkt. Noctuas NH-C14 kann trotz seiner Top-Down-Bauweise mit den Tower-Kühlern konkurrieren.

In niedrigen Drehzahlbereichen und im Passiv-Betrieb dominiert der Thermalright HR-02 ganz klar. 

​ 
*zurück*​ 
​*Lautstärke:*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der neue Thermalright TY 140 Fan arbeitet angenehm leise und mit hohem Luftdurchsatz. Deswegen gehören die damit ausgestatteten Thermalright Kühler zu den leisesten im Testfeld.​     Die Standardlüfter von Noctua und EKL Alpenföhn überzeugen ebenso mit  einem angenehmen und vor allem leisen  Geräuschpegel. 
*zurück*​*Kühler-Charts:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​    Diese Übersicht ordnet die getesteten Kühler durch  eine  umfangreiche Bewertung nach Leistung, Merkmalen und Ausstattung ein. Das  Optimum, welches der Noctua NH-D14 derzeit in dieser Übersicht  darstellt, dient mit 100% als Ausgangspunkt.
*zurück*​ ​*Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​    Je weiter links und oben ein Kühler im Diagramm aufgeführt ist, umso  besser ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Als ein wahres Schnäppchen  tritt der Scythe Yasya auf. Im direkten Vergleich, wirken der Noctua  NH-D14 und der Thermalright Venomous X bzw. Silver Arrow zwar teuer, aber angesichts der  gebotenen Leistung und Qualität, kann auch hier nicht von wucher die  Rede sein.
*zurück*​ ​*Auszeichnungen und Awards:*

Aufgrund einer gewissen Chancengleichheit, werden Single-, Top-Blow und Twin-Tower  Kühler separat bewertet. Außerdem bekommen außergewöhnliche Kühler, die mit besonderer Technik arbeiten, eine dedizierte Bewertung.

Es werden nur die Top 3 jeder Gruppe mit Awards ausgezeichnet. Kühler die bis minimal 94 % in der Gesamtwertung erreicht haben, bekommen einen Gold Award. Gleiches gilt für Produkte, die in ihrer Klasse die besten sind. Der Rest wird Stufenweise mit den verbliebenen Awards ausgezeichnet.
​
*Single-Tower:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Einzelbilder der Awards für Hersteller, Shops, Distributoren: Gold | Silber | Bronze | Preis-Leistung*​*Twin-Tower:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Einzelbilder der Awards für Hersteller, Shops, Distributoren: Gold | Silber | Bronze | Preis-Leistung*
*Top-Blow:*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Einzelbilder der Awards für Hersteller, Shops, Distributoren: Gold | Silber | Bronze | Preis-Leistung*​​ *zurück* 
--------------------------------------------------------------

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmals bei allen Sponsoren bedanken *

--------------------------------------------------------------​*Weitere Infos:*

*Achtung: **Alle Bewertungen können sich  im Laufe der Zeit nach oben oder unten verändern, denn diese Übersicht  wird ständig mit neuen Tests und Kühlern erweitert. *
*   Möchten Sie mich als Hersteller, Shop oder Distributor bei diesem  Roundup unterstützen, kann per PN oder E-Mail **eine Info versandt werden.  Ich hoffe auf reichlich Zusagen, um die Aktualität stets zu erhalten.*

Ebenso können alle User und Forenmitglieder  im Kommentarbereich ihre Wünsche und Anregungen äußern.
Wer Fehler findet, bitte per PN an mich wenden 

*zurück*​​


----------



## rabensang (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Platzhalter 2


----------



## rabensang (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Platzhalter 3


----------



## rabensang (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Platzhalter für Später


----------



## rabensang (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Test ist Online und fertig zum lesen


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Überwältigend, fast schon zuviel 
Wieviele Jahre hast dafür gebraucht? 

Solche Revies zu lesen macht Spass


----------



## rabensang (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Freut mich wenns gefällt

Jo, war schon etwas arbeit und daher hoffe ich auf rege Diskussionen und viel Interesse.


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

 Klasse Review, tolle Bilder, unglaublich!!! umfangreich.

Das begeistert sogar mich als WaKü-Nutzer.

Gute Arbeit!

MfG


----------



## xmatzelchenx (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Edit:

Hier stand mist.http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...s-LMX-Superleggera-im-Test/Luftkuehlung/Test/


----------



## Klutten (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

@ Rabensang

Deine Tabellen sind >900 Pixel, sodass du da nochmals Hand anlegen musst. Das Ganze bitte umgehend, da wir sie sonst entfernen müssen. Das Layout des Forums funktioniert so nicht mehr fehlerfrei und ein horizontaler Scroll-Balken ist sehr nervig.


----------



## esszett (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

eine frage: beziehen sich die luefterdrehzahlen (100%/75%/50%) auf die real erzielten drehzahlen der luefter? (also 1200/900/600 beim 140er bzw. 1600/1200/800 beim 120er)... irgendwie finde ich prozentwerte ohne bezug zur drehzahl genauso unvollstaendig wie 12v/7v/5v...

nichts fuer ungut...
toller test - vielen dank fuer die muehe!

gruSZ


----------



## rabensang (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Klasse  Review, tolle Bilder, unglaublich!!! umfangreich.
> 
> Das begeistert sogar mich als WaKü-Nutzer.
> 
> ...





Danke, sowas hört man gern




Klutten schrieb:


> @ Rabensang
> 
> Deine Tabellen sind >900 Pixel, sodass du da nochmals Hand anlegen musst. Das Ganze bitte umgehend, da wir sie sonst entfernen müssen. Das Layout des Forums funktioniert so nicht mehr fehlerfrei und ein horizontaler Scroll-Balken ist sehr nervig.



gefixt

Könnt ihr euch die Mühe sparen, die Teile zu löschen





esszett schrieb:


> eine frage: beziehen sich die luefterdrehzahlen (100%/75%/50%) auf die real erzielten drehzahlen der luefter? (also 1200/900/600 beim 140er bzw. 1600/1200/800 beim 120er)... irgendwie finde ich prozentwerte ohne bezug zur drehzahl genauso unvollstaendig wie 12v/7v/5v...
> 
> nichts fuer ungut...
> toller test - vielen dank fuer die muehe!
> ...




Jo, hast du richtig erkannt. Theoretisch kann man sich das Ganze so einfach ableiten wie du es gemacht hast. Deswegen steht die Tabelle mit den Spezifikationen drin. 



*Der Test wird jetzt ständig mit Neuerscheinungen und Userwünschen erweitert*

Nicht das jemand denk, hier kommt nichts mehr...


----------



## Pumpi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Schöner Test. Danke

Ich kann die genialität des Armageddon nur bestätigen. Hab den mit zwei 140er Xigmatek's am laufen.
Bei 7-8 Volt (ca 700U/min) bleibt die Cpu (I7920) bei 3.8 Ghz immer unter 65 grad, und ist dabei für mein empfinden echt silent.

Das die vielen guten Eigenschaften des Kühler's in den Charts vollends gewürdigt worden sind kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber das ist bei einem solchen Exoten sicher auch sehr schwierig zu manifestieren.

P.s.: Würden die Graka's nicht immer mehr zu tun kriegen, bräuchte man sich bei solchen CPU Kühlern keine Gedanken über ne Wakü machen. Leider bremsen die Konsolen nicht genug!

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## rabensang (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Schöner Test. Danke
> 
> Ich kann die genialität des Armageddon nur bestätigen. Hab den mit zwei 140er Xigmatek's am laufen.
> Bei 7-8 Volt (ca 700U/min) bleibt die Cpu (I7920) bei 3.8 Ghz immer unter 65 grad, und ist dabei für mein empfinden echt silent.
> ...




Danke

Die Kühler werden nicht nur durch die Leistung, sondern auch anhand der Ausstattung und Merkmale in die Charts eingepflegt, von daher wurde beim Armageddon soweit alles bedacht.

MFG


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Richtig guter Test, deine Reviews steigern die Qualität dieses Forums ungemein, wer hat schon eine eigene "Testabteilung" ? 

Ich bedanke mich hiermit, du bringst mich mit diesem Test auf den Gedanken einen Yasya zu kaufen, oder wäre ein Mugen besser?
Was würdest du mir für einen Kühler ~ 30€ vorschlagen?


----------



## SeriousToday (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

@rabensang,

*danke für den guten und ausführlichen Test.Was hast du als nächstes geplant?*


Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende...


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Ein sehr sehr geiler Test von dir wieder. Bilder wie immer klasse. Die Kühler sind auch ein Traum, jetzt muss nur noch der neue Prolimatech raus kommen das wird euch ein geiler Kühler.


----------



## rabensang (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

@ all Danke. Freut mich, dass alles positiven Anklang findet.




ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Richtig guter Test, deine Reviews steigern die Qualität dieses Forums ungemein, wer hat schon eine eigene "Testabteilung" ?
> 
> Ich bedanke mich hiermit, du bringst mich mit diesem Test auf den Gedanken einen Yasya zu kaufen, oder wäre ein Mugen besser?
> Was würdest du mir für einen Kühler ~ 30€ vorschlagen?



Mugen 2 und Yasya lassen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht direkt 
vergleichen, sondern sollten nach dem Verwendungszweck ausgesucht werden.

Der Yasya performt bei höheren Drehzahlen sehr gut und benötigt weniger Platz. Außerdem ist die Montage etwas einfacher, aber nicht so stabil wie die Verschraubung. Beim Mugen 2 kannst du sehr gut mit niedrigen Drehzahlen arbeiten und auch an einen Semi/Passiv Betrieb denken, dazu hast du noch eine feste Halterung. 




SeriousToday schrieb:


> @rabensang,
> 
> *danke für den guten und ausführlichen Test.Was hast du als nächstes geplant?*
> 
> ...



Meinst du mit "als nächstes", was für ein Kühler hinzugefügt, oder welche Hardware als nächstes getestet wird?





FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ein sehr sehr geiler Test von dir wieder. Bilder wie immer klasse. Die Kühler sind auch ein Traum, jetzt muss nur noch der neue Prolimatech raus kommen das wird euch ein geiler Kühler.



Bin auch gespannt auf das neue Teil.



MFG


----------



## Wolli (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

hey schöner test. ich überlege mir den noctua nh d14 zuzulegen. derzeit besitze ich einen scythe kabuto. denkst du ein umstieg würde sich lohnen für mehr oc und einen besseren airflow?


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Der D14 spielt in einer völlig anderen Liga als der Kabuto. Aber bessere OC Ergebnisse wirst du kaum erreichen. Außer deine CPU läuft derzeit am Templimit. Denn ob 60° unter Last oder 50° unter Last verändert die OC Fähigkeit der CPU nicht.


----------



## rabensang (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*



Wolli schrieb:


> hey schöner test. ich überlege mir den noctua nh d14 zuzulegen. derzeit besitze ich einen scythe kabuto. denkst du ein umstieg würde sich lohnen für mehr oc und einen besseren airflow?



Danke.

Der Kabuto ist ein Top-Down Kühler, der physikalisch schon gar nicht in der Lage ist, so gut zu kühlen, wie ein Twin-Tower Modell. Deshalb könntest du mit dem NH-D14 niedrigere Temperaturen erreichen, dadurch die Spannung der CPU erhöhen und somit die Taktraten nach oben steigern. 

Wie gut du dadurch deinen Luftstrom verbessern kannst, hängt von deinem Case und dessen Lüfterbestückung ab. Du solltest ebenfalls bedenken, dass ein Top-Down Kühler wie der Kabuto, die umliegenden Komponenten des Mainboards kühlt. Der NH-D14 verfügt dank seiner Lüfterbestückung auch über dieses Feature, aber in einer eingeschränkten Art und Weiße.

MFG


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Beim D14 ist die Kühlug der Spannungswandler zu vernachlässigen. Der Lüfter schaufelt da unten eigentlich kaum bis gar nichts. Mehr Schein als sein.


----------



## lionheart2000de (17. Juli 2010)

*Endlich mal ein Test der auch für AMD-User TOP ist...*

Endlich mal ein Test der auch für AMD-User TOP und aussagekräftig ist, weil sonst in nahezu allen bisher irgendwo erschienenen Tests der Nachteil von Kühlerbodenplatten mit konvexer Ausformung (Thermaltake, Thermalright, Prolimatech) beim Einsatz auf AMD-CPUs verschwiegen oder übergangen wird. 

Die Kühler der oben genannten Hersteller lassen durch den mangelhaften Kontakt zwischen Heatspreader der AMD-CPUs und den Intel-optimierten-konvexen Kühlerböden einfach keine Freude bei der Kühlleistung bei AMD-CPUs aufkommen. Zudem lassen sich diese Kühler auch nicht richtig stramm befestigen und selbst bei maximalem Anzugsdrehmoment der Befestigungen kann man diese Kühler leicht auf den AMD-CPUs seitwärts verdrehen. Das ist z.B. beim Noctua NH-D14 mit seinem ebenen Kühlerboden nicht möglich!

Die Qualität und die Kühlleistung des Noctua-Flagschiffs kann ich in allen im Test genannten Kriterien voll unterstützen, einen besseren Luftkühler für AMD-Systeme gibt es momentan einfach nicht (habe selber viele Vergleiche mit Prolimatech Megahalems, diversen Scythe-Kühlern und den EKL-Alpenföhns durch).

Danke für diesen 1a-Test!!!


----------



## rabensang (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Hi

Schön, dass du den Test durchgelesen hast, aber wie ich ja geschrieben habe, kann es unter Umständen zu eventuellen Performanceeinbussen kommen. Es muss nicht unbedingt sein. Es gibt auch Kühler mit konvexem Boden, die zwar nicht 100% bombenfest auf der CPU sitzen, es aber keine weiteren auswirkungen auf die Temperatur hat. Bei anderen wiederum verschlechtert sich die Kühlleistung erfahrungsweiße um 1°C maximal 4°C. Leider kann ich im Test nicht mit AMD-vergleichswerten dienen, da mir einfach die Zeit fehlt und der Umfang den Rahmen sprengen würde. 

Von daher sollte das nur als Hinweis angesehen werden und nicht als Abschreckung dienen.

MFG

*PS: und wie gesagt, es werden ständig neue Kühler hinzugefügt, also könnt ihr auch euere Wünsche dazu abgeben. *


----------



## X Broster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Hey rabensang, so ein Kühler Test zu lesen macht wirklich Spaß. Vorallem durch die Preis/Leistungstabelle kann jeder erkennen, welcher Kühler viel Leistung für wenig Geld bietet. Wirklich top.

Aber aus meiner Sicht ist eines etwas an der Realität vorbei.
Beispielsweise besitzt ein Scythe Yasya, wie viele andere, eine PWM Steuerung, die vorzugsweise vom Mainboard automatisch vorgenommen wird. Lüftergeschwindigkeiten von 50-100% sind keinesfalls die Regel. 
Darum: Zum Vergleichen gut, dies in die schrifliche Bewertung mit einfließen zu lassen ist nicht richtig. 
Er mag für den Extremfall eine hohe Drehzahl zu haben, spielt sie im Betrieb aber so gut wie nie aus.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Falls du noch CPU Kühler zum testen suchst, hier ein Vorschlag:


Spoiler




Akasa Freedom Tower
Akasa Nero-S [X] (neu)
Akasa Venom (neu)
Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
CM Hyper 212 Plus
Cogage Arrow
Cogage True Spirit
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Coolink Corator DS [X]
Cooltek Coolforce 1
Dynatron Genius G 950
EKL Brocken
EKL Alpenföhn Materhorn [X] (neu)
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand
EKL Alpenföhn Panorama
Gelid Tranquillo
Glacialtech F101 Silent
Nexus FLC 3000
Noctua C12P
Noctua NH-D14 [X]
Noctua NH-U12P
Noctua U9B
Noiseblocker Twintec
Prolimatech Armageddon [X]
Prolimatech Armageddon Wind Edition
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B.
Prolimatech Samuel 17
Prolimatech Super Mega [neu] (wäre schön, wenn du den noch testen würdest)
Scythe Yasya [X] (neu)
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. (wäre gut, wenn der P/L Sieger auch dabei wäre)
Scythe Zipang 2
Scythe Katana 3
Scythe Big Shuriken
Scythe Ninja 3 (neu)
Scythe Grand Kama Cross
Scythe Samurai ZZ
Scythe Orochi
SilenX iXtrema 120HA2
SilenX iXtrema 92HA2
Spire Thmax Eclipse II
Thermalright AXP-140
Thermalright IFX-14
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme Rev. C
Thermalright Venomous X [X]
Thermaltake Frio
Thermolab Baram
Titan NK95/HS
Titan Skali (S-Fenrir)
Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme
Xigmatek Balder
Xigmatek Thor`s Hammer
Xilence M606
Xilence 4ALL.R3
Zalman 8700 LED
Zalman 9900
Zalman CNPS 10x Extreme
Zalman CNPS 10x Flex
Zalman CNPS 10x Performa (neu)
Zalman CNPS 10X Quiet
Zaward Vapor 120
--------------------------------
(CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C)
(Corsair H50)
Danamics LMX Superleggera

Sind auch ein paar ältere in der Liste dabei.
Wäre mit allen ein Mega Roundup.


----------



## rabensang (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*



X Broster schrieb:


> Hey rabensang, so ein Kühler Test zu lesen macht wirklich Spaß. Vorallem durch die Preis/Leistungstabelle kann jeder erkennen, welcher Kühler viel Leistung für wenig Geld bietet. Wirklich top.
> 
> Aber aus meiner Sicht ist eines etwas an der Realität vorbei.
> Beispielsweise besitzt ein Scythe Yasya, wie viele andere, eine PWM Steuerung, die vorzugsweise vom Mainboard automatisch vorgenommen wird. Lüftergeschwindigkeiten von 50-100% sind keinesfalls die Regel.
> ...




Naja, wie soll man sonst einen Vergleich anstellen? Wie soll die eigentliche Kühlleistung sonst aufgezeigt weren? Und ausserdem steht in der schriftlichen Berwertung drin, dass der Yasya eine Regelung per PWM und Drehpoti bietet. 





Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Falls du noch CPU Kühler zum testen suchst:
> 
> Zalman CNPS10x Extreme
> Danamics LMX Superleggera
> ...




Hast du die Kühler da, oder soll ich mir die Teile besorgen?

Der LMX ist schon angefragt....

MFG


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

War nur ein Vorschlag, welche Kühler du noch testen könntest.


----------



## rabensang (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Ist ein relativ großer Vorschlag

Mal schauen was sich da machen lässt, kommt ja auf die Hersteller und Shops an.

Einiges wirst du hier bald finden


----------



## Luckysh0t (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

super review 

der ninja 3 würd mich interessieren   bei cb gibts schon nen test, der im eine sehr gute leistung bescheinigt, wäre gut wenn du das bestädigen könntest ^^

mfg lucky


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Der Prolimatech Super Mega wäre auch noch ein heißer Kandidat, der von CB als bester Kühler getestet wurde. 

Habe mal meine Liste etwas erweitert.


----------



## rabensang (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Danke für deine Vorschläge, aber so viele Kühler werde ich unmöglich testen können. mal schauen, was noch dazu kommt

MFG


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Super arbeit find ich ne Klasse Arbeit von dir, wie immer 

Brauch leider noch keine neuen Kühler bin mit meinem Noctua sehr zu frieden.

Gabs nich mal nen Lukü DiskussionsThread?


----------



## SeriousToday (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

@Rabensang: beides.


----------



## rabensang (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Super arbeit find ich ne Klasse Arbeit von dir, wie immer
> 
> Brauch leider noch keine neuen Kühler bin mit meinem Noctua sehr zu frieden.
> 
> Gabs nich mal nen Lukü DiskussionsThread?




Jo, mit Noctua machst du nichts falsch




SeriousToday schrieb:


> @Rabensang: beides.




Mhh, also es kommt noch was von Thermalright und Scythe. 

Und als letzteres ist ein Ram Review in den Startlöchern.

MFG


----------



## yellowstone (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

*Wow was für eine arbeit  * 

Rabensang eine frage habe ich trotzdem 
Kann man den Thermalright Venomous auch für einen htpc gebrauchen ?
Er soll auf einen 1156 sockel und wahrscheinlich einen i7-8xx (steht noch nicht ganz fest) kühlen.

Zu was würdest du auf grund deiner gemachten erfahrungen raten ? 
Sollte man auf den Prolimatech Super Mega noch warten? Soll ja am 27.08.2010 kommen.

Danke


----------



## rabensang (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Danke

Eigentlich verbaut man auf einem HTPC einen Top-Down Kühler, weil der PC ja so klein wie möglich sein soll. Aufgrund der Höhe des Venomous X wäre es interessant, welche Komponenten noch zum HTPC gehören sollen, vor allem das Case?


----------



## yellowstone (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Als Case habe ich mich für das silverstone cw02 entschieden. Schau mal *hier*
Ich habe extra ein etwas grösseres gehäuse ausgewählt um nicht mit thermischen problemen kämpfen zu müssen. Da der htpc auch zum zocken am tv eingesetzt werden soll, ist mir klar das ich es nicht hin bekommen werde, ihn nur passiv zu kühlen. Ich möchte aber schon hochwertige komponenten verbauen, die so leise wie es geht sind. 
Momentan habe ich nur das gehäuse von silverstone, das mainbard von gigabyte (schau mal *hier*) und die rams von kingston hyper x ddr3 2 x 4gb.
Alles andere muß ich in den nächsten wochen und monaten noch kaufen.
Als nächste wollte ich mir den i7-8xx mit kühler kaufen. Bei meinen recherchen bin ich hier gelandet. (und das ist auch gut so )
Beim prozessor bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich den 860, 875 oder gar den teuren 880 kaufe. Hier muß ich mich noch etwas informieren und den preis abwegen. Da aber alle prozessoren mit 95 w angegeben sind, dachte ich schau schon mal noch einem geeigneten kühler.

mfg

yellowstone


----------



## rabensang (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Warte doch ganz einfach auf den Thermalright HR-02. Der würde sicher ganz gut in dein System passen. Laut Thermalright selbst, gibt es keine Probleme mit Board und Speicher. Bei der CPU solltest du die günstigere Variante Wählen und dann einfach auf das gewünschte Niveau übertakten.

MFG


----------



## yellowstone (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Danke für den tip rabensang 

Ich habe da auch gleich noch ein paar fragen 
Hast du eine information ab wann der Thermalright HR-02 für normal sterbliche zu kaufen gibt?
Den kühler gibt ja als bundel mit lüfter, aber auch nur als pasiv kühler. Welchen lüfter würdest du mir denn für den kühler empfehlen? Den originalen von thermalright oder doch lieber einen aus dem zubehör?



> Bei der CPU solltest du die günstigere Variante Wählen und dann einfach auf das gewünschte Niveau übertakten.


Ich glaube das ich dir da recht gebe mit dem prozessor, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich ihn übertakten soll. Das werde ich aber erst entscheiden können, wenn das sytem ihrgend wann mal läuft und ich weis welche temperaturen und lautstärken wo vorhanden sind.

Welche wärmeleitpaste hast du eigentlich bei deinem lüftertest verwendet? 
Gibt es einen grund warum du ausgerechnet diese verwendet hast?

Danke schon mal für deine hilfe 

Grüssle
yellowstone


----------



## rabensang (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Der HR-02 soll laut pc-cooling.de am 20.8 verfügbar sein. Die Option mit dem Thermalright Lüfter würde ich nutzen, denn diese kostet nur 10 Euro mehr.

Als Wärmeleitpaste hab ich die Prolimatech PK-1 nano genutzt. Es lag daran, dass ich noch recht viel davon hier hatte und die Paste sehr einfach aufzutragen ist.

Beim HR-02 ist die Chillfactor III dabei, die sich auch sehr gut verteilen lässt.


----------



## yellowstone (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Danke für die info und für deine ausführlichen antworten rabensang 

das hat mir sehr geholfen.

Vielen, vielen dank.


----------



## Kryptonite (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Der Test bzw das Roundup  ist genial!! Vielen Dank für die Mühe! Besonders das Preis-Leistungs-Diagramm ist sehr viel wert. 

Und wie ich gelesen habe wirst du noch weiter Lüfter hinzufügen, da freu ich mich drauf!


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*



yellowstone schrieb:


> Danke für die info und für deine ausführlichen antworten rabensang
> 
> das hat mir sehr geholfen.
> 
> Vielen, vielen dank.



Kein Ding, dafür bin ich doch da




Kryptonite schrieb:


> Der Test bzw das Roundup  ist genial!! Vielen Dank für die Mühe! Besonders das Preis-Leistungs-Diagramm ist sehr viel wert.
> 
> Und wie ich gelesen habe wirst du noch weiter Lüfter hinzufügen, da freu ich mich drauf!




Danke!

Bald gibt es ein Update in Form des Scythe Ninja 3


MFG


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

wird es einen test zum oben genanten hr-02 gebne? und wenn ja wann?


----------



## rabensang (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Natürlich kommt der auch mit rein

wann weiss ich noch nicht genau?


----------



## yellowstone (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Der HR-2 würde mich persönlich auch brennend interessieren. Vor allen bin ich am bundel mit lüfter mal gespannt auf die kühlleistung und lautheit. 
Nur noch knapp 2 wochen bis zur markteinführung. Da bin ich mal auf die ergebnisse gespannt und sage schon mal danke.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Ich hätte da noch ne kleine Anmerkung zum Noctua NH-D14... je nach Gehäsue/Mainbaord kann es kleinere Probleme geben die Stromkabel noch anschliessen zu können, sobald der Lüfter montiert ist.  War zumindest bei mir extrem eng, da der ATX Stecker leicht verdeckt wird, und der 8 polige Zusatzstecker ganz oben am Mainbaord praktisch direkt unterm Kühler liegt... kombiniert mit nem Netzteil das unten im Gehäuse ist war es schon sehr knapp, den Stecker da noch rein zu bekommen....


----------



## xTc (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

So, nachdem ich mit meinem Gammel-DSL nun mal alle Bilder hab laden lassen, könnte ich mir auch fast alles durchlesen. Super Test. 

Vorallem der Venemous X gefällt mir persönlich richtig gut. Ich mag die Optik einfach. 
Welcher Kühler kommt den als nächstes?


MFG


----------



## rabensang (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*



yellowstone schrieb:


> Der HR-2 würde mich persönlich auch brennend interessieren. Vor allen bin ich am bundel mit lüfter mal gespannt auf die kühlleistung und lautheit.
> Nur noch knapp 2 wochen bis zur markteinführung. Da bin ich mal auf die ergebnisse gespannt und sage schon mal danke.



Ich denke, am Wochenende gibts neues dazu



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch ne kleine Anmerkung zum Noctua NH-D14... je nach Gehäsue/Mainbaord kann es kleinere Probleme geben die Stromkabel noch anschliessen zu können, sobald der Lüfter montiert ist.  War zumindest bei mir extrem eng, da der ATX Stecker leicht verdeckt wird, und der 8 polige Zusatzstecker ganz oben am Mainbaord praktisch direkt unterm Kühler liegt... kombiniert mit nem Netzteil das unten im Gehäuse ist war es schon sehr knapp, den Stecker da noch rein zu bekommen....



Genau, das hab ich mit den Platzverhältnissen gemeint



xTc schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mit meinem Gammel-DSL nun mal alle Bilder hab laden lassen, könnte ich mir auch fast alles durchlesen. Super Test.
> 
> Vorallem der Venemous X gefällt mir persönlich richtig gut. Ich mag die Optik einfach.
> Welcher Kühler kommt den als nächstes?
> ...



Danke Kollege.

Ein Update wird in Form folgender Kühler vorraussichtlich am Wochenende stattfinden:

*- Thermalright HR-02
- Thermalright Silver Arrow
- Scythe Ninja 3
- Noctua NH-C12P SE14
*
Gruß


----------



## _maxime_ (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Welchen Kühler würdet ihr mehr empfehlen Scythe Mugen 2 rev B. oder Scythe Yasya ich habe nichts zum übertakten also für den ganz normalen PC allerdings hat das gehäuse nicht den besten Luftstrom


----------



## rabensang (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Mhh, bei wenig unterstützenem Luftstrom würde ich auf den Yasya zurückgreifen.
Möchtest du jedoch weniger Lautstärke, dann nimm den Mugen II.

MFG


----------



## CptSam (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

HI

selbe frage nur andere Kühler 
der 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon "BlackSilent XK2 Edition"

oder den Megahalems Rev. B + 2 Enermax Cluster

Wie siehts da mit der Leistung/Lautstärke aus? oder schenken sich die nichts ausser dem größenunterschied? möchte damit dann einen q9550 auf 4GHz bringen(falls er es mitmacht )

Den Venomous X konnte ich bei caseking nicht finden


----------



## rabensang (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

Ich denke, der Unterschied wird recht marginal ausfallen. Das was der
Megahalems an höherer Kühlleistung erreicht, kompensiert der Armageddon
durch die größeren Lüfter. Von daher ist es egal.

Die Hauptanlaufstelle für Thermalright Produkte ist pc-cooling.de


----------



## rabensang (5. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler*

*UPDATE!!!*​


*Scythe Ninja 3*
*Thermalright HR-02*
*Noctua NH-C12P SE14*
*Thermalright Silver Arrow*


----------



## xTc (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Cooles Update. Haha, Wortwitz. 

Mh, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Silver Arrow stellenweise so viel besser als der IFX ist. Mein Favorit bleibt allerdings der HD-02 - der ist einfach ein richtig schickes Teil. 


MFG


----------



## rabensang (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Hehe

Jo, der HR-02 ist wirklich top.


----------



## elohim (11. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

hab gestern den Silver Arrow installiert, bin voll und ganz zu frieden, hab mit allen lüftern im gehäuse auf minimum (phenom ii x4 3,4 ghz) eine maximale temperatur von 43C nach einer Stunde Prime.


----------



## Mr.joker (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Wow, wirklich sehr gelungen!

Da ist ja praktisch das komplette "Who's who" der absoluten (aktuellsten) Top-Liga vertreten!

Besonders gut gefällt mir die Bebilderung, die zum einen fototechnisch perfekt ist und zum anderen optisch wie inhaltlich sehr aussagekräftig. Soll heißen, optisch: Du hast ein gutes Auge dafür, wie man die jeweiligen Kühler etc. "interessant" in Stellung bringt. Inhaltlich: Angefangen beim Karton, wo man z.b. sieht, wie das gute Stück da drin ankommt, bis hin zum profisorischen Zusammenbau des Montagesystems.
Das ist wirklich top!

Ebenfalls gelungen finde ich z.B. die Preisleistungsgrafik, wenn mir auch nicht ganz klar ist, was da alles in den "Leistungswert" mit eingeflossen ist. Es geht hier nur ums Zubehör usw., nicht um die Leistungsfähigkeit des Kühlers oder doch? Da hat auf jeden Fall jemand Gehirnschmalz investiert  wahrscheinlich mehr, als ich gerade mit meiner Frage!

- Eine Anmerkung/Frage hätte ich da noch: Ist es wirklich so, dass z.B. beim NH-D14 eine (wie ich finde deutlich) bessere Kühlleistung erzielt wird, wenn ein Lüfter außen, statt in der Mitte angebracht wird? Wie kann das sein, wenn doch der hintere Turm dann nur noch ein laues Lüftchen mitbekommt?

Ach ja, und dann doch noch zwei Fragen:

- Wieso ist bei dem Test mit der 140er Referenzbelüftung der HR-02 als einziger mit dem TY140 angebeben, während alle anderen - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - mit dem 140er Noctua getestet wurden?

- Das mit der Lüftergeschwindigkeit 100/75/50% ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar, was das in Drehzahlen ausgedrückt bedeutet. X% von Volt oder von Max. Drehzahl, also z.B. 50% von 1200 (Noctua NF-P14 FLX) = 600 upm, womit dann der HR-02 + Thermalright TY140 leicht im Vorteil sein dürfte, da er (ausgehend von 1300 upm) bei 50% bis zu 50 upm mehr macht.

EDIT: Auch super gemacht: Die interaktiven Menüs. Da das Roundup ja doch sehr lang ist (und womöglich noch immer länger wird ), kann man mit diesen schnell zu den "wichtigen Stationen" springen.


----------



## rabensang (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Danke, hab mir auch viel Mühe gegeben

Ok, nun zu deinen Fragen:



> Ebenfalls gelungen finde ich z.B. die Preisleistungsgrafik, wenn mir  auch nicht ganz klar ist, was da alles in den "Leistungswert" mit  eingeflossen ist. Es geht hier nur ums Zubehör usw., nicht um die  Leistungsfähigkeit des Kühlers oder doch? Da hat auf jeden Fall jemand  Gehirnschmalz investiert  wahrscheinlich mehr, als ich gerade mit meiner Frage!



In der Preis/Leistungsgrafik fließen alle Werte, die ich eingegliedert habe mit in das Gesamtergebnis ein. Dabei trägt die Leistung mit 60% den höchsten Nenner. Die Eigenschaften, wie zum Beispiel montierbare Lüfter, unterstützte Sockel, Gewicht usw. wird mit 20 % gewertet. Dann kommt noch die Ausstattung, die ebenfalls mit 20 % gewichtet wird.

Daraus ergibt sich dann das Gesamtergebnis, welches mit dem Preis die jeweilige Position im Diagramm markiert. Einfach gesagt, wird der Wert aus den Kühler Charts übernommen. 





> Eine Anmerkung/Frage hätte ich da noch: Ist es wirklich so, dass z.B.  beim NH-D14 eine (wie ich finde deutlich) bessere Kühlleistung erzielt  wird, wenn ein Lüfter außen, statt in der Mitte angebracht wird? Wie  kann das sein, wenn doch der hintere Turm dann nur noch ein laues  Lüftchen mitbekommt?



Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstehe, dann ist es ja auch wie du sagst (siehe Diagramme). Wenn ein Lüfter bei Twin-Tower Kühlern mittig sitz, muss dieser die Frischluft durch den ersten Turm ansaugen und verliert dadaurch den Durchsatz. Befindet sich der Lüfter jedoch Außen, dann bringt er die volle Leistung und kühlt den hinteren Tower ebenso mit, wenn auch etwas schlechter. 




> Wieso ist bei dem Test mit der 140er Referenzbelüftung der HR-02 als  einziger mit dem TY140 angebeben, während alle anderen - wenn ich das  richtig verstanden habe - mit dem 140er Noctua getestet wurden?



Es wurden auch alle mit dem NF-P14 getestet. Ich meine damit, dass mir von pc-cooling.de vorliegende Bundle. Eventuell muss ich das noch umändern. Wie gesagt, alle haben die gleiche Referenzbelüftung. 




> Das mit der Lüftergeschwindigkeit 100/75/50% ist mir auch nicht so ganz  klar, was das in Drehzahlen ausgedrückt bedeutet. X% von Volt oder von  Max. Drehzahl, also z.B. 50% von 1200 (Noctua NF-P14 FLX) = 600 upm,  womit dann der HR-02 + Thermalright TY140 leicht im Vorteil sein dürfte,  da er (ausgehend von 1300 upm) bei 50% bis zu 50 upm mehr macht.



Die Prozentzahlen leiten sich von den Drehzahlen ab, die tatsächlich erreicht werden. Referenzbelüftung bleibt immer gleich.

MFG


----------



## Mr.joker (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Ah, besten Dank für die Antworten!

Doch bei einer Sache muss ich doch noch mal kurz nachhaken Du schreibst:


rabensang schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstehe, dann ist es ja auch wie du sagst  (siehe Diagramme). Wenn ein Lüfter bei Twin-Tower Kühlern mittig sitz,  muss dieser die Frischluft durch den ersten Turm ansaugen und verliert  dadaurch den Durchsatz. Befindet sich der Lüfter jedoch Außen, dann  bringt er die volle Leistung und kühlt den hinteren Tower ebenso mit,  wenn auch etwas schlechter.
> ...


Was meinst du mit "außen", vorne oder hinten?
Die Frage ist nicht ganz uneigennützig, da ich einen NH-D14 habe mit mittigem Lüfter.
Erst mal sollten wir vielleicht noch definieren, was wir mit vorne/hinten beim Kühler meinen.
Also mit vorne meine ich: Der Lüfter sitzt vor Tower1 und bläst diesen an.
Mit hinten meine ich: Der Lüfter sitzt hinter Tower2 und zieht (saugt) die Luft von diesem ab.
Ich finde es halt verblüffend, dass die Doppeltower-Kühler mit einem Lüfter außen offenbar besser funktionieren. Das hatte sich z.B. Noctua so wahrscheinlich nicht gedacht bei der Doppeltower-Konstruktion!

Noch eine Frage : Wird der Passiv-Test evtl. noch ausgebaut? Ich frag nur, weil da doch der Noctua NH-D14 eigentlich auch ein sehr interessanter Kandidat sein könnte.


----------



## rabensang (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

ja, ich mein mit vorne, vorne

...also am ersten Tower.

Probier es selbst mal aus. Bei Twin Towern ist es allgemein so, dass
ein vorne sitzender Lüfter für leicht bessere Ergebnisse sorgt. 

Naja, den Pssiv-Test wollte ich nur mit Kühlern machen, die auch explizit vom Hersteller dafür ausgelegt sind. Es ist halt ein sehr Aufwendiger Test, da ich das System immer ins Case bauen muss.


----------



## Mr.joker (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Okay, dann habe ich jetzt wieder was dazu gelernt! Für mich war irgendwie sonnenklar, dass bei nem Twin-Tower der Lüfter in die Mitte gehört (wenn man nur einen verwendet).
Da muss ich mal schauen, ich hab meinen ja horizontal (also nach oben blasend) montiert und nun ist unten (also vorne ) mein fest eingebauter W-LAN Adapter im Weg. Der Lüfter setzt da relativ früh auf und steht oben dementsprechend über... ich glaub sogar soweit, dass ich das Gehäuse nicht mehr zukriegen würde... noch mal schaun.

Der HR-02 würde bei mir auch gut rein passen , und, da ich den CPU-Lüfter sowieso nur auf max. 500 upm laufen lassen will, sollte ich mir den vielleicht kaufen...


----------



## yellowstone (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Ich habe mir auf grund der guten testergebnisse für meinen htpc der thermalright hr-02 gekauft. Heute wollte ich ihn auf meinem gigabyte p55a-ud7 montieren. 
Leider mußte feststellen, dass nach der montage des thermalright hr-02, sich der passive kühler hybrid silent pipe2 nicht mehr montieren lässt. Ca. 5 mm fehlen um die schrauben montieren zu können. (siehe hierzu auch die bilder).
Jetzt brauche ich eine gute alternative. Was würdet ihr mir nun empfehlen?
Vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten.

yellowstone

Upps, leider habe ich wohl keine berechtigung hier eigene bilder hochzuladen, daher bleibt es wohl nur bei text.  

In meinem album habe ich nun mal ein paar bilder hochgeladen, ich hoffe ihr habt zugriff darauf


----------



## yellowstone (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Ich habe mir auf grund der guten testergebnisse für meinen htpc der thermalright hr-02 gekauft. Heute wollte ich ihn auf meinem gigabyte p55a-ud7 montieren. 
Leider mußte feststellen, dass nach der montage des thermalright hr-02, sich der passive kühler hybrid silent pipe2 nicht mehr montieren lässt. Ca. 5 mm fehlen um die schrauben montieren zu können. (siehe hierzu auch die bilder).
Jetzt brauche ich eine gute alternative. Was würdet ihr mir nun empfehlen?
Vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten.

yellowstone

Upps, leider habe ich wohl keine berechtigung hier eigene bilder hochzuladen, daher bleibt es wohl nur bei text.  

In meinem album habe ich nun mal ein paar bilder hochgeladen, ich hoffe ihr habt zugriff darauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also geht doch, nur gewußt wie


----------



## rabensang (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

hast du schonmal deine Temperaturen ohne diesen Zusatzkühler gemessen?


----------



## xTc (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

Ich hab das selbe Board und naja, den Kühler kannste dir eigentlich schenken.
Brauchen tut man den nicht wirklich. 

MFG


----------



## yellowstone (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*



rabensang schrieb:


> hast du schonmal deine Temperaturen ohne diesen Zusatzkühler gemessen?



Nein, da ich erst im aufbau des system bin und mir noch einige hardwareteile fehlen. Da werden wohl noch ein paar wochen oder gar monate ins land gehen. 



> Ich hab das selbe Board und naja, den Kühler kannste dir eigentlich schenken.
> Brauchen tut man den nicht wirklich.



Wie so das denn  Standartmäsig ist doch sogar ein wasseranschluß montiert. 

Jetzt lasst mich doch mal eine blöde frage stellen: Wierum wird denn der kühler richtig montiert? Ok was oben und unten ist mir schon klar, aber die platte die auf dem prozessor kommt kann man ja auf 4 positionen montieren. Ich hatte mal was im www gelesen das ein 90° verdrehter kühler eine deutlich schlechtere wärme abfuhr hat. 
Kann mir einer sagen ob ich den thermalright hr-02 so richtig eingebaut habe 
Ich bin am überlegen den kühler wieder umzutauschen nur gegen was?

Danke schon mal für eure antworten


----------



## rabensang (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

normalerweise ist die ausrichtung, wie du sie auf den bildern hast am besten. damit sitzt der kühler schön im lufstrom. eventuell könntest du den HR-02 einfach nur 180° drehen, dann wirst du aber mit deinem Ram sicher probleme bekommen


----------



## yellowstone (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

180° drehen bringt leider keinen erfolg, der passive kühler ist dann noch immer im weg.  Die rams hätten funktioniert.

Sag mal rabensang, kannst du nicht mal eine kleine einbauanleitung schreiben wie die kühler grundsätzlich richtig auf einen prozessor montiert werden müssen? 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich da nicht alleine bin, der sich nicht sicher ist wie ein kühler richtig herum auf einen prozessor zu montieren ist. Dir als kühlerprofi sollte das sicherlich leicht fallen.


----------



## Nyuki (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Thermalright HR-02 & Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Ninja 3*

sehr hilfreich D14 ist unterwegs


----------



## rabensang (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

*Update:*

*Prolimatech Super Mega!!!!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uehler-update-prolimatech-super-mega.html#a93


----------



## burnout150 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

Die Tests sind großartig 

Ein paar Wünsche bzw. Fragen habe ich aber.

Könntest du den Noctua NH-D14 einem passiv Test unterziehen. Ich denke er platziert sich zwischen Thermalright HR-02 und Scythe Ninja 3, wenn nicht gar an die Spitze.

Wäre es möglich den Scythe Mugen II zu testen.

Wird beim Thermalright Venomous X das AMD-Befestigungsmaterial mitgeliefert? Gibt da sehr widersprüchliche Beschreibungen. Laut dem Test ja, laut Homepage von Thermalright sowie diversen Shops nein.

Hab das Review mehrfach auf Computerbase in der CPU-Kühler-FAQ verlinkt.


----------



## rabensang (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

Danke

Deinen Wünschen werde ich versuchen nach zu kommen, aber derzeit mussich erstmal andere Sachen erledigen.

Soweit ich weiss, ist das AMD-Montagematerial beim Venomous X Standard. Die Thermalright Seite bestätigt dies ebenfalls.


----------



## burnout150 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

Das AMD-Retention-Kit wird laut HP nur bei der Black-Edition mitgeliefert. Sehr verwirrend das Ganze. Werd mich mal schlau machen.


----------



## rabensang (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

Die Kits liegen nun bei allen Thermalright Kühlern bei. Vertrauliche Quellen bestätigen dies. Der Hr-02 hat hier die Ausnahme gebildet, wobei ein passendes Modul nun erhältlich ist.


----------



## burnout150 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

Danke


----------



## Swee (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

Wie siehts denn mit dem Mugen 2 aus Normale oder PCGH edition ist eigentlich egal, da in der PCGH nur ein leiserer lüfter bei liegt.

LG.


----------



## Mr.joker (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

@Rabensang: Sag mal, ich vermisse den Coolink Corator in den Kühlercharts mit dem 140er Noctua NF-P14 Referenzlüfter(n).
War er etwa so schlecht?
Oder ist es vielleicht, weil man nur (standardmäßig) einen Lüfter in der Mitte befestigen kann?


Grüße
Mr.joker

PS: Ach ja, über den doch allgemein recht beliebten Mugen 2 würde ich mich auch freuen!
Edit: Und ganz besonders über den neuen Thermalright Archon!


----------



## rabensang (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*



Swee schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit dem Mugen 2 aus Normale oder PCGH edition ist eigentlich egal, da in der PCGH nur ein leiserer lüfter bei liegt.
> 
> LG.



Ich versuch den Mugen zu Organisieren



Mr.joker schrieb:


> @Rabensang: Sag mal, ich vermisse den Coolink Corator in den Kühlercharts mit dem 140er Noctua NF-P14 Referenzlüfter(n).
> War er etwa so schlecht?
> Oder ist es vielleicht, weil man nur (standardmäßig) einen Lüfter in der Mitte befestigen kann?
> 
> ...



Der Corator Ds ist offiziell nicht für 140-mm Lüfter ausgelegt, daher hab ich vom Test mit dem NF-P14 abgesehen. 

Der Archon kommt sicherlich mit in den Test.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*

Ui, der neue Prolimatech macht ja einiges her! Danke, für den ausführlichen Test - werde mir gegen Weihnachten wohl doch nochmal überlegen müssen einen vernünftigen Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## euihyun2210 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Prolimatech Super Mega*



Mr.joker schrieb:


> PS: Ach ja, über den doch allgemein recht beliebten Mugen 2 würde ich mich auch freuen!


hey, ich hab meinen Mugen 2 heute gegen den Super Mega ausgetauscht und einen relativ simplen Vergleich gemacht.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein wenig weiter 

1. Bild Mugen im Idle
2. Bild Super Mega im Idle
3. Bild Mugen bei Standardtakt unter Last
4. Bild Super Mega bei Standardtakt unter Last
5. Bild Mugen bei 4GHz
6. Bild Super Mega bei 4GHz
(alles natürlich unter den gleichen Voraussetzungen )


----------



## rabensang (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Noctua NH-C14*

Neues Update in Form des Noctua NH-C14:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...de-cpu-kuehler-update-noctua-nh-c14.html#a101


----------



## SaKuL (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Noctua NH-C14*

Der NH-C14 ist echt der Hammer
Das Design find ich klasse und die Leistung überzeugt mich natürlich auch.
Wurde wirklich Zeit, dass endlich mal jemand den testet und du hast wieder einen super Job getan

Ich hab schick dir mal ne PN mit einer deatillierten Frage zu dem Kühler

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## xN1c0 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Noctua NH-C14*

Sehr geiles Review, sehr geile Bilder!!


----------



## Empath (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Aktuelle und kommende CPU-Kühler  |  Update: Noctua NH-C14*

sehr schoener Test.
Habe selbst den Venomous X und muss sagen, dass es bisher der beste Kühler den ich gehabt hatte.
Den Riesen Noctua musste ich zurückschicken, weil so einen Riesen Klumpen einzubauen nur um 1 Grad besser zu kühlen ist in meinen Augen sinnlos. Ausserdem muss man kleine Ram Bausteine für den verwenden und optionalen Mainboard Kühler ausbauen.

Davor hatte ich Skythe Mugen 2 und Thermanlight 120 (auf AMD)

Mugen 2 kann aber wirklich nicht mehr mithalten. Obwohl im Preissegment natürlich Nummer 1 ist.
Aber wer einmal die Black Nickel Edition von Venomous X in den Händen gehabt hatte, will den nicht mehr abgeben.  

Habe für den 2 mal Noiseblocker PL1 (900 rpm) draufgeknallt.
CPU läuft 24/7 auf 4 Ghz (Turbo off / 1,35 Volt) 
Idle 40 / Last 66 Grad.
Hatte davor Wasserkühlung. Ging zwar nie über 35 Grad unter Last. Aber das Aufrüsten wird auf Dauer zu teuer. Investierte lieber das Geld in die zweite Grafikkarte.

Für mich jedenfalls bleibt Venomous X (Nickel Edition) die Nummer 1. Auch wenn 55 € happig sind. Aber anhand des Zubehörs (Dämmung/Enkoppelung/ Möglichkeit 2x 140mm dran zumachen/ Lego Einbau auf allen möglichen Chipsätzen) kann man es nachvollziehen.

Und nicht zu vergessen. Es passt in jedes System aufgrund der Größe ! Und bei Intel werden die Spannungswandler sehr gut mitgekühlt.


----------

